# CCAC in McKinney, TX, putting pets to sleep because of IKE!!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Unreal...just unreal. It just makes me physically ill.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel nauseous.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to be sick too.

This particular shelter DOES NOT ADOPT TO THE PUBLIC. The only way out is a rescue or the humane society pulling the dogs for their adoption program.

I really am going to be sick.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What kind of animal shelter doesn't adopt to the public? What kind of program is that?!!


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG: the list goes on and on and on! All gorgeous animals. Truth is always more unreal than fiction.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Correction-I Apologize-However situation is STILL DIRE!*

HERE IS THE CORRECTION:

From: Dede Whitcombe <[email protected]>
Date: Sep 11, 2008 1:10 PM
Subject: Fw: CORRECTION! CCAS Begging for help PTS to prepare for IKE
To: recipients <undisclosed>

*I have missposted and would like to correct my error. After getting this via email 
"it is crunch time I am doing the eu list in tears right now we are full and we expect hurricane evacs again if you know of anyone that can take anything please have them call, we have the 7 that are already fixed and have their shots we need to make room before I have to add to the list"
I interpreted that as euth for room for hurricane dogs....I was wrong. **Directly from shelter
"Hey please tell people that we are not euing to make room for hurricane animals. We are full of local animals and we have held some of these dogs for a lot longer than the 5 days hoping someone would take them we are just out of room due to local strays if we get any evacuees we have a separate place for them. They will not cause more to get eued just more to care for. The calls and emails of confused misinformed people are already coming in "
Please forgive confusion I have caused, but any offer to help is appreciated because hurricane or not animals are dying. *DeDe Whitcombe 
SSRR Volunteer 
www.ssrr.org 
Collin County Humane Society Volunteer & Foster 
www.collincountyhumanesociety.org
Collin County Animal Services Shelter Walker 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/TX976.html
214-674-3686 cell phone for rescue only 
"By the love of those who I've been privileged to rescue 
I have been rescued" 
Annette King-Tucker

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/TX976.html


***I spotted a Gold. Ret. Male and a Gold. Ret.Aussie Mix> Please save if you can!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11853560


Great Pyr/Aussie:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11875366*


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This shelter has been in the news over the summer. There is a group of community volunteers working with this shelter to change the policy of only adopting to bona fide rescue groups. I have not heard the ultimate resolution of the issue but hope they do get the policy revised. They are partners with the County ASPCA so many do get pulled and into this group's adoption program, which does public adoptions. 

The Dallas and McKinney SPCAs are offering half-price adoptions during the hurricane crisis. They did this for Gustov and now are offering the same thing for Ike so they can open up shelter space. I'm not sure how successful this is, but hopefully it is. 

The City of Dallas Animal Services set up a mini-shelter at the County Convention Center for evacuees and their pets. All animals are microchipped and vaccinated (if no proof is provided at intake) for self-evacuees. Those evacuees with pets taking advantage of the buses can meet up with their pets at the make-shift shelter. Volunteers are feeding, housing and walking the dogs. Photos are taken of the dog with their people to minimize mistakes when it is time to go home. If evacuees need to stay more than the time allotted for the public shelters to be open the Dallas SPCA will put the pet into a longer term foster type situation, but if the animal is not already spayed or neutered, it must be altered at no expense to the evacuee. 

My point in posting this is to let people know lessons were learned from Katrina and things have improved for the pets being evacuated. The City of Dallas Animal Services has a terrible reputation in the community and I am relieved they are taking these steps to help those under severe stress in regards to their cherished animal companions. 

I'm sure the Fort Worth Animal Services is doing something very similar to this as well. They are much more progressive than Dallas. 

It's a crazy time here for those in the evacuated areas and for us here in North Texas preparing to host the evacuees. Please keep everyone in your thoughts and prayers that everyone will be safe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To everyone*

To everyone:

I tried to change the Title of the thread I posted above:
CCAC McKinney TX euthg pets because of IKE, as I have since found out that they have MANY DOGS that are vetted and have been there a LONG TIME and because they will be getting dogs because of IKE, they would have to euth to make space.

Can anyone go in and change the title of the THREAD. It won't allow me to do it!

Thanks!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What did you want the title changed to?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beaushel*

Beaushel Thanks!!!

Urgent need for CCAC animals in McKinney, TX, to be rescued/adopted!!!
RE: IKE


----------

